# Googong dam Sunday



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Heading out to googong on sunday morning around 8am if anyones keen, so far Suzi, Craig450 and myself will be there.

Not expecting to catch a lot but theres a reasonable chance of a yella, more of a leasure day and picnic lunch in a secluded spot somewhere down the back end of googong.

All welcome


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I might be there, depends on how I feel after Saturday - me and Paff have got a long day of ooglie catching planned at Maloneys :twisted:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Good luck guys,

Now Craig as I wont be there you have to maintain a distance while listening to masters commands and when he says cast spinners like all heck do it, it will be your job to stir up the Cod for him, once there angry he wil pick them off one by one!

Good luck again, better dress warm!


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

WHAT!! not joining us Paffoh! alright then mate, ill do my best to stir em up so the master can get another comp winner!!! good luck for saturday ooglies.
Cheers


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

craig450 said:


> WHAT!! not joining us Paffoh! alright then mate, ill do my best to stir em up so the master can get another comp winner!!! good luck for saturday ooglies.
> Cheers


No comp winners this w'end dude, comp is only the first week of every month.

But still who knows what might happen, you might even get the big mumma this time and get a HOF entry, well thats what I'm hoping for anyway :wink:


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

If I get all my tasks finished I will join you guys on Sunday. I do how ever doubt it very much.

Keep them lines tight you guys.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Im keen to get the old loon out for a paddle. Cool if i tagged along? Reckon you guys would be able to show a young buck like me a thing or two


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

pescado said:


> Im keen to get the old loon out for a paddle. Cool if i tagged along? Reckon you guys would be able to show a young buck like me a thing or two


Will be great to have you tag along mate, we'll be hitting the main boat ramp at around 8am and heading towards the back end of the dam.

See you there


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

garrick said:


> If I get all my tasks finished I will join you guys on Sunday. I do how ever doubt it very much.
> 
> Keep them lines tight you guys.


Hopefully we get to see you there then mate, 8am at the ramp :wink:


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Allen I dont want to sound like an idiot, (not that I have any hope in not sounding like that he he) but if you say the main boat ramp, to which one are you refering. I heard there were 2 gates and I only know the one closest to Queanbeyan. Am I on the right track?


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

garrick said:


> Allen I dont want to sound like an idiot, (not that I have any hope in not sounding like that he he) but if you say the main boat ramp, to which one are you refering. I heard there were 2 gates and I only know the one closest to Queanbeyan. Am I on the right track?


Thats the one Garrick, just enter googong via the main gate, and head down to the ramp near the main carpark.

hopefully see you then.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

craig450 said:


> garrick said:
> 
> 
> > Allen I dont want to sound like an idiot, (not that I have any hope in not sounding like that he he) but if you say the main boat ramp, to which one are you refering. I heard there were 2 gates and I only know the one closest to Queanbeyan. Am I on the right track?
> ...


yup! :wink:


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Good Luck Guys :!:

I will be spending time at home with all the chores I missed out last week in Forster :? .

Victor


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Funda,
The family will be droping me of at the Ramp. Hopefuly it will be about 8:00am.

They will head off.
Arround lunch time. I will catch up with them and whole tribe will be out on the water in the 2 Hobies. (weather Permitting)

C U on the water

Adrian


----------

